# The Headcovering - A WHOLE Bible Approach



## JM (Oct 10, 2011)

A few more sermons on headcovering by Tom Chapin.

How We Use the Old Testament (mp3)
How Culture Influences Biblical Interpretation (mp3)
Theology of Authority, Modesty, and Clothing (mp3)
Old Testament Testimony (mp3)
What is a Headcovering? (mp3)
When is it to be Worn? (mp3)
I Corinth ians 11:4-10 (mp3)
I Corinthians 11:11-15 (mp3)
I Corinthians 11:16 And Answers to the Cultural Argument (mp3)
Final Questions and Comments (mp3)

Pilgrim Ministries


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! As I posted in Josh's thread, this is something that my wife and I are currently looking deeper into.


----------

